
Use Simple Words and Phrases - slavik81
https://www.plainlanguage.gov/guidelines/words/use-simple-words-phrases/
======
phedkvist
I have been reading "On Writing Well" recently, and the same mantra is echoed
throughout that book. Simple and easy words above more complex and seldom used
words.

